

How do you find out if your startup is selected or not? - gdhillon

Hello,<p>Just wondering how does YCombinator team notifies you if your star-tup has been selected or not?<p>Thanks,
======
myoshimoto
Notifications are sent via email, so make sure your HN profile contains the
right contact address.

~~~
gdhillon
Thanks myoshimoto. So you are notified either way if you are selected or not?

